# motorola 120c (via USB) as a modem.

## servo888

I'm trying to figure out how to use my cellphone as a modem to connect to the internet (at a whopping 14.4k). I've done this before on windows, but never on a Linux based distrobution. So where do I get started?

I plug the phone up to my laptop via a USB cable and get:

```
usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 1-1.1: new full speed USB device using address 8

cdc_acm 1-1.1:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

```

This is good right? So A device called ttyACM0 should be the modem. Now how do I connect to it? I'm guessing it has something to do with PPP, or something like that, because I need to dial a phone number (777 to be exact) and enter in a username and password. So I just need some help on getting this to work... 

Though im not 100% sure about PPP... The cell phone acts like a normal 56k modem. I just need to tell it to dial a certain number and user a specific username and pass... It doesn't seem difficult but I'm not getting any help searching these forums... To many results which do not relate to the topic *sigh*.

----------

## servo888

Ok so far so good. I emerged ppp, and pppconfig. I ran pppconfig, set it all up. Then ran pppd call verizonwireless; it dials my phone (quite fast too) and connects. Whoot! ppp0 comes up; with an IP address. But now I'm lost at how to configure this interface. 

Am I suppose to create a net.ppp0 link? If so then how am I suppose to format the conf.d/net file? I've never setup an interface that's directly connected to a provider, so I don't think dhcp or static will help...

Some help please, I'm so close to getting this to work!

----------

## MHD

A Mobile phone with a USB interface... That is rather cool!

*sorry though, No idea*

----------

## RedDawn

 *MHD wrote:*   

> A Mobile phone with a USB interface... That is rather cool!
> 
> *sorry though, No idea*

 

i think ppp should take care of that .. are you using kde?

if so.. i think just by calling kppp it should ask you weather you need to connect or not..

that's rather cool the cellphone used as a modem.. i 've never tried it.. do they charge you fos the used minutes while online? how does it work.. are you paying extra/

----------

## MHD

OT I know, but can you do more that use it as a modem? Ie adress book stuff...

----------

## servo888

 *RedDawn wrote:*   

>  *MHD wrote:*   A Mobile phone with a USB interface... That is rather cool!
> 
> *sorry though, No idea* 
> 
> i think ppp should take care of that .. are you using kde?
> ...

 

Right now it's free; I don't get billed anything  :Smile: . I think they are phasing out this older system (tri-mode CDMA) with the newer GSM internet (<144Kb). Hopefully they don't kill off the 14.4 CDMA data network; I still want to have some fun with it  :Smile: .

BUT: before I did pay normal airtime. If I was on the net for 1 minute, I would be charge 15 cents. (which is kind of expensive for internet). And with the windows software you can manage the address book from your PC. Though I haven't got that working  :Wink: .

----------

## mlybarger

i'm looking to get my cell phone working under gentoo linux.  it works fine under XP of course.  i have verizon with a motorola v60 i think phone.  i have the mobile office "kit" which basically connects my cell to the usb of the laptop and allows me to dial and get a low speed connection.  this uses normal minutes off my plan, but i get nights/weekends free. 

i am using udev.  when i plug in my cell phone under linux usbview shows an unknown device.   i'll have to check the dmesg output to see what goes there.

what module do i need to load for this device?  does udev support the module/devices or do i need to manually ad the nodes that should be in /dev area?  if so, i could use a little pointer on exactly what i need to mknod to get the appropriate /dev entries.  

finally, it seems i'll need to emerge ppp and pppconfig. that _should_ be the easy part i imagine after getting the device recognized.

edit: 

ok, i got ppp and pppconfig installed.  i rebuilt my kernel to have the modules i think this devices needs.  the devices loads ok, but it claims it's binding to /dev/ttyUSB0 (or /dev/usb/tty/0 for devfs).  i'm using udev, and no /dev/ttyUSB0 is getting created.  i manually created the node, but kppp isn't able to talk to the device at all. it just sends signals and no response.

----------

## mlybarger

finally!!! i got connected using my motorola v60 phone / data cable to the internet!!!

i basically followed the verizon steps listed here:

http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2004/02/05/linux_cellular.html?page=last&x-order=date

```

robusta root # cat /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

qnc verizon  qnc      *

robusta root # cat /etc/ppp/peers/verizon

# File: /etc/ppp/peers/verizon

#

/dev/ttyUSB0    # device (NOTE, I MODIFIED THE UDEV RULE IN THE /etc/udev/rules.d/50-* to create this node.

# The following two settings need a corresponding entry in

# /etc/ppp/chap-secrets.

user qnc

remotename verizon

19200        # speed (NOTE... THIS WAS VERY IMPORTANT, IT WOULD NOT CONNECT TILL I CHANGED THIS TO 19200)

defaultroute  # use the cellular network for the default route

usepeerdns    # use the DNS servers from the remote network

nodetach      # keep pppd in the foreground

crtscts       # hardware flow control

lock          # lock the serial port

noauth        # don't expect the modem to authenticate itself

novj

novjccomp

# scripts for connection/disconnection

connect    "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/chatscripts/verizon-connect"

disconnect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/chatscripts/verizon-disconnect"

robusta root # cat /etc/chatscripts/verizon-connect

TIMEOUT         5

ABORT           '\nBUSY\r'

ABORT           '\nERROR\r'

ABORT           '\nNO ANSWER\r'

ABORT           '\nNO CARRIER\r'

ABORT           '\nNO DIALTONE\r'

ABORT           '\nRINGING\r\n\r\nRINGING\r'

''              \rAT

TIMEOUT         12

OK              "ATZ"

OK              "ATE0V1"

OK              "AT+IFC=2,2"

OK              ATD#777

TIMEOUT         22

CONNECT         ""

```

With these scripts in place, I connect via:

```

robusta root # pppd call verizon

```

The cable (i believe) uses the pl2303 kernel driver to make the phone look like a regular modem and accept AT commands.    

```

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

pl2303 1-1:1.0: PL-2303 converter detected

usb 1-1: PL-2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0

```

btw, 1k/sec is extremely slow. it's not recommended for browsing today's internet much.  if only mozilla had a button to turn images on/off.

----------

